# Transfer from ibook g4 to windows



## EFEX (Dec 11, 2009)

So, I need to transfer my friends files from his old iBook G4 to a Windows 7 machine. After spending the better part of an hour(!!! seriously?!) taking out the hard drive from the mac I connect it to my PC, via USB/EIDE adapter, with Slax(linux) on it and it refuses to register. I also tried Windows 7, XP, PuppyLinux, and Ubuntu. It dosent come up at all, and I can't mount it. I'm sure the hard drive is in working order, as is my adapter, usb drivers... everything. It would be simple to boot up the mac, pull off the files onto a stick drive, or network them to my FTP.... however, the mac does not boot. AC Input on the mac is broken, according to mac genius bar people.

Aside from: going to the mac store and getting the data off, or putting the drive into another mac... how is this possible?


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

Not super-familiar with Mac HDDs but I'll give it a shot anyway...

If the HDD has jumpers, try changing/removing them. Many docks only work with certain drives on certain jumper settings.

The only other possibility I can think of is that you will only be able to read it from a Mac. Since you have the enclosure, you might try connecting that to another Mac (since it's way easier than opening it up) and going from there.

And you haven't wiggled the AC jack around just to make sure that won't fix it?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Evidently this is the type of adapter you need to physically connect it to a desktop PC to transfer files.

Is this what you have?

BTW once you have it booted, I suggest you see this for migrating your files.

Hope that helps!


----------

